# How Much Were Your Rats?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Since this isn't a breeders forum, I assume most of you guys purchased or rescued your rats. 
I bought Naydeen for $10 from someone who didn't want her, the owner included the cage, house, wheel, food, and water bottle (ALL of which were the worst kind for rats and basically useless to me). I questioned her about the price since she was going to release the rat into the woods if she couldn't sell her, but the owner was convinced the crappy supplies were worth something, hence the $10.
I bought Toffee from a local breeder for $15 for just the rat.

How much do rats usually cost? What do you consider a reasonable price?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've seen top bred rats at $20, with vet checks and a awesome breeder ethic. 

I got mine at five each from a byb...ended up selling me a male and female and it was too late. I was in love and hated her - caught that she had a hundred rats when she said a few, and she was hiding a python tank I saw on the way out. 

Iris was ten from the shelter, overweight unhealthy and mean. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Korra-3
Keiko-10
Kairi-7
Charlie-8
Ziggy-Free
Bree-Free
Terra-5

Those are only my personal ones though.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Hopefully Toffee was from a quality breeder then since she was $15. The breeder was a really nice, caring woman but her rattery was home based and looked really unfit to keep so many animals in (imagine a really creepy, run down trailer home with animals everywhere and debris in the yard) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I got Sonic for somewhere around $11 at the petsmart I used to work at, one of my coworkers bought me Miz who was the same price, and I got Toto from a breeder for $25. I was considering getting one from a rescue but they would only give me a spayed female when I wanted an intact male the spayed female would have cost me $80 which I wasn't willing to spend when I could get what I really wanted for only $25.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Only $5? That seems nuts to me- even pet shop rats here are about £10 each (think it's two for £18-bonus!)
Most of mine were rescues so cost me nothing- 2 I adopted so I paid some money to the charity, think it was about £20. Registered NFRS breeders here have to charge a minimum of £7 so I think they're probably about the same price as pet shop rats, so as not to put people off.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

my feeder boys were $4 each ( they sale $4 to $7 depending what size you get) and petsmart boy was around $10 or $11(they always have them on sale.) You can get them anywhere from $8.49 to 13.99.


----------



## veimar (Feb 19, 2014)

I got my baby rats from the shelter via adoptapet.com and give $20 (I had no idea how much they were supposed to be). The lady said - wow, that's way too much! LOL ;D But I let her keep it so she could spend it on the sheller needs. I guess you can get one for $5 form a shelter. Mine were not feeders.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My local shelters are $5 for rats but all of mine were free from accidental litters. 

I actually joke that two of my babies cost me $800 because on the way to get them my car broke down and cost me that much to fix it!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

My two breeder girls were $25 each.
My other three girls were free.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My first 2 weer $10.50 each. My next two were free from a frien who had a litter. My last two were $12.00


----------



## TheBears (Aug 8, 2013)

My boys were free rescues. Payton was $5 at the shelter. They were having a BOGO sale so I could have gotten 2 for $5 but I was lucky to get hubby to agree to 1 more and didn't want to push my luck.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Mine were from a reputable breeder and cost 300 swedish kronor each which is the equivalent of $46 / £27 each!!!!

In Sweden everything is expensive and animals do cost a lot of money.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My boys were $25 each, if I recall correctly.


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

All three of my girls were $10 each but I found their cage at a garage sale for only $5! So it almost feels like I made a profit lol


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I got my two boys from a breeder I found off craigslist. She gave them to me for free since I guess their dark color was considered not as pretty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

my two from a pet store were ten dollars each and the two of got from a rescue were twenty for a pair, but she said there usually 15 dollars each.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

All of my past and present rats from who I had first to who I aquired last:

*Molly*: (The most expensive rat I've owned.) *22 Dollars* - I bought her from Petland, and at the time they had never seen a hairless rat before which was why she was so pricey. (RIP)
*Mimi*: She was Molly's daughter. She was *free*. (RIP)
*Pastoolio*: I bought him for *8 dollars* off of a breeder I met through caigslist. Her and I hang out from time to time and she's become a really good friend. =P 
*V*: Someone dropped him and his twin sister off at my work place for *free*.
*Evy*: Someone dropped her off at my work place with her twin brother for *free*.
*Lynn*: I found her outside for *free*. 

These are how much my guys cost to buy. Their vet bills, and the price for their care (cage, food, and accessories) is a whole different subject though. =P


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Stitch- $11
Beau- $5

Stitch is from petsmart and Beau is from a byb. Breeders in my area are $30-ish per rat and the shelter has ALL small animals for $25 I think, regardless of age or breed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Most of my guys & girls were pricier than yours - most of them came from a great breeder about an hour from me.

I think they were worth every extra dollar - with the exception of one girl who has some type of allergy, they are all extremely healthy and really loving - all of my rescues but one now have mammary tumors and it is very sad. 

I get very, very attached and am happy with the better health my breeder rats have, yes I probably could have spayed the other girls to try to avoid the tumors - but there are always stories around of those who don't make it through surgery.

So for me a few extra dollars at the beginning has saved some heart ache.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Bartok and his brother Gus Gus were $25 each. I later got their half-brother Tantor for free because I had given their breeder a free cage, so she offered me a free rat. He probably would've been $20 since he wasn't dumbo and didn't really have special markings. Three of my girls were "fancy rats" from Petsmart, so they were about $10. Eevee was from Petco and is a Dumbo, so she was about $15.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

We picked our rats from a litter of feeder rats at a privately owned pet shop (we didn't learn about why that's a bad idea until later). We were told they would be $4 each, but they ended up charging us $3 per rat.


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

I bought my boys for $40 from someone who didn't have time for them anymore, they came with their cage, igloos, toys, dishes, water bottles, and what was left of their cheap walmart food. I probably would have gotten them for a _lot_ less if I had bargained a bit but I was blown away at seeing two adorable boys + all of their accessories and after getting my parents to agree I jumped on them before my parents could change their mind ^^


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I completely forgot about Toast. I bought Toast as a 10 day old baby feeder rat for about 5-7 dollars or so.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Basil - $10 ($40 including cage and supplies)
Pesto - $10 (from accidental litter)
Spudgy - free (rescue)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll use everyone for this one.

Hazel(RIP) and Bean--my first rescues. The pair was 10$ total.
Indi(RIP) and Penelope(RIP)--I rescued them from a petstore. They were 10$ total
Casper--free. From an accidental litter
Echo--10$ from a breeder. She was from a feeder mom but raised in a breeders home
Lillianne--Free from a breeder. The same breeder I got Echo from gave me this girl. She's actually from breeder parents
Avalon--Free from a petstore. Someone dumped her there in a cardboard box and I just couldn't leave her.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Jasper was 9 or 10 dollars
Lilly was 8
Ruby and Thistle were born from Lilly and Jasper so 0
Matilda was 5.80 I believe
Mica was 5
and Violet was 2.40.


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

All of mine were free, but Indy and Ghost came from a rescue shelter who only worked on donations. So technically they were free, but I paid fifty dollars


----------

